
The work from home Slack bot - jonnyli
https://github.com/pebblecode/wfh-api
======
jstoiko
Nice. It's spot on. I'll suggest it to a company who's just getting setup with
a wfo "policy".

As a side note, it struck me that it should be PATCH /workers/id or PATCH
/workers/email instead of PUT /workers...

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
Mikejames
Hey glad to hear it. I'm one of the guys who's been working on this bot.

Yeah that's very true, it should use the more semantically correct verbs and
params in the paths. I'll update it.

Any other comments feel free to register an issue.

Thanks for taking the time to comment.

~~~
Mikejames
FYI we've released the TV display repo, fronted dashboard for the wfh
app.[https://github.com/pebblecode/wfh-
frontend](https://github.com/pebblecode/wfh-frontend)

------
k__
lol, these Slack bots give me a warm feeling.

IRC scripting (with mIRC) was the first real programming I did, back in 2002.
I can vividly remember, that I didn't have a clue about arrays or functions. I
simply skipped over them because they seemed obscure to me. Variables I got
rather fast.

I wrote so many chat bots. Also one like this. !seen bots were rather popular
back in the days.

A Card-game bot, that showed you your cards via direct messages and the
"played" in the channel.

I was so proud of my news-bot that used sockets to connect to channel related
websites and posted news every hour or so.

~~~
Mikejames
It's cool you got to do these kind of things years ago. I like IRC as well,
however slack has gone mainstream. Therefore these kind of bots should be
adapted and implemented for everyone to enjoy!

Do you happen to have the code available for the bots you did? I could look at
it for inspiration on other slack bots.

~~~
k__
Sadly not.

I wrote them all in mIRC-script they went missing years ago :\

